# SVA vs Columbia College



## Morgan (Mar 24, 2009)

I was accepted into both schools. I seem to be leaning towards SVA, mostly because they don't accept as many kids as Columbia, and they are in New York.

Does anyone have an opinion on which is a better school? Who has better equipment? etc.


----------



## Phil Jackson (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a sophmore at CCC and just wanted to and some info to this. The way the majority of the rentals work at Columbia is you have to be in a class that requires/permits the cage access. But this isn't a problem really if you follow any sort of smart class planning as you go through the courses. But to get to the better stuff you do have to take certain classes so that they know you can actually use the gear.


----------

